# Transparence est mère de Compréhension...



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2006)

Soyons honn&#234;tes...


*Le courrier de Bobby : *

Cher Benjamin.

J&#8217;ai vu l&#8217;annonce comme quoi macg&#233; a besoin de nouveaux mod&#233;rateurs.
Tu aurais pu m&#8217;envoyer un mp directement, tu sais. 

La section &#8220;r&#233;seaux et serveurs&#8221; m&#8217;int&#233;resse particuli&#232;rement.
En effet hier soir j&#8217;ai r&#233;ussi &#224; me connecter &#224; ma freebox en ftp et &#224; y stocker des vid&#233;os coquines que BackCat m&#8217;a envoy&#233;es pour les regarder sur ma t&#233;l&#233;.
Je te jure que &#231;a marche.

Je voudrais juste que tu me dises &#224; l&#8217;avance quand ma promotion sera effective : j&#8217;aimerais bien m&#8217;engueuler avec PATOCHMAN et jpmiss juste avant, histoire qu&#8217;ils aient bien les boules quand il me verront en vert.

Bien &#224; toi
Bobby

PS : Ah si, un truc : m&#234;me quand on est modo de &#8220;r&#233;seaux&#8221; on peut quand m&#234;me bannir des gens au bar, hein?





*Ed*

Bonjour Benjamin, 

J'ai bien r&#233;fl&#233;chi &#224; ton annonce. Je me propose donc pour filer un coup de main &#224; l'&#233;quipe mod&#233;ratrice de Macgeneration. 
j'ai une nette pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour les forums P&#233;riph&#233;riques et Informatique Nomade. J'ai r&#233;ussi sans probl&#232;me &#224; changer le toner de mon imprimante ce matin. 
Et synchroniser mon compte .mac n'a plus de secret pour moi.
Le travail en &#233;quipe ne me fait pas peur. Aussi, si d'autres candidatures se pr&#233;sente, sache que je suis tout pr&#234;t &#224; collaborer. Un peu comme dans Miami Vice. 

Je d&#233;sire savoir si une fois modo, je pourrais bannir &#224; volont&#233; comme le fait Backcat.
Ah oui, aussi, fais moi penser &#224; t'envoyer mon RIB. 

Cordialement, 

Ed. le d&#233;vou&#233;.

*Patoch*

Tr&#232;s cher Monsieur Benjamin...

J'ai oui dire par les yeux que vous recherchiez de z&#233;l&#233;s collaborateur pour remplir des fonctions de mod&#233;ration dans vos merveilleux forums... 
Certes dans des domaines qui ne me titillent les zones &#233;rog&#232;nes que de mani&#232;re fort limit&#233;e ; mais aimant depuis toujours rendre service &#224; mon prochain et &#224; sa femelle la prochaine (J'ai tout de m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; renvoy&#233; trois fois des scouts d'Europe pour faute grave), je me sens n&#233;anmoins apte &#224; remplir ces fonctions avec l'honn&#234;tet&#233;, la droiture et la rigueur morale qui me caract&#233;risent...
Le forum p&#233;riph&#233;riques me semble faire partie du domaine de mes comp&#233;tences. Ayant pratiqu&#233; la vid&#233;o de longues ann&#233;es je sais fort bien brancher un tas de bordel ensemble et faire que &#231;a fonctionne tant bien que mal...
Pour vous prouver ma motivation et mes bonnes intentions, je suis pr&#234;t &#224; immoler l'ensemble de mes petits camarades de la Horde, qui n'est apr&#232;s tout qu'un ramassis de n&#233;vros&#233;s en qu&#234;te de gloire virtuelle...
Je ne vous cache pas cependant qu'au travers de cette t&#226;che transitoire je vise en fait la mod&#233;ration exclusive du Bar MacG, o&#249; je pourrais enfin donner la pleine mesure de la rigueur morale sus-cit&#233;e...
Je vous sais gr&#233; d'examiner ma candidature avec le s&#233;rieux et le discernement qui vous caract&#233;risent...

Cordialement

PATOCHMAN

PS : Si par hasard vous appr&#233;ciez les sp&#233;cialit&#233;s culinaires Corses, je suis pr&#234;t &#224; vous en faire parvenir un large &#233;ventail par colis postal...
N'h&#233;sitez donc pas &#224; me faire parvenir votre adresse par retour de MP...

*jp*

"Salut benjamin.
Tout d'abord j'espere que ton anniversaire c'est bien pass&#233; que la digestion de ton Happy Meal s'est d&#233;roul&#233;e sans probleme.
Mais foin de flogornerie mal plac&#233;e. 
J'ai pu constater, grace a ma participation active (certains dirons pathologique) aux forums la pr&#233;sence d'un annonce de recrutement de nouveaux mod&#233;rateurs dans divers domaines habituellements d&#233;laiss&#233;s par le posteur lambda et en particuliers par la bande de petits rigolos se faisant appeller "La Horde".
Il est vrai qu'&#233;tant un expert de la molette cliquable, j'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; postuler pour la mod&#233;ration d'un forum iPod mais on me dit que celui-ci est clairement ind&#233;pendant de MacG&#233;. Hors, en forums comme en amour j'ai la pr&#233;tention d'&#234;tre fid&#232;le et il m'est insupportable d'imaginer un instant de faire des petits dans le dos de MacG&#233;.
En plus y'a pas de coups de boule sur iGeneration.
J'ai &#233;galement envisag&#233; de postuler pour la mod&#233;ration du forum Unix, Linux & Open Source. En effet, il m'est arriv&#233; au moins 2 fois de d&#233;marrer en safe boot mode pour faire un fsck-f et mon mac fonctionnait toujours apr&#232;s. De meme, l'environnement X11 n'a plus de secret pour moi depuis que j'ai install&#233; The Gimp du premier coup.
Malheureusement, a la relecture de l'anonce, je constate avec d&#233;sapointement que ce forum n'a pas besoin de nouveau mod&#233;rateur.
Soit.
Toutefois, je tiens absolument &#224; donner de mon temps (pourtant pr&#233;cieux) &#224; MacG&#233; dans le but d'aider mon prochain le nioub &#224; poster avec rigueur dans le bon fil et sans utiliser le langage SMS ainsi que pour s&#233;vir si le besoin s'en faisait sentir aupr&#232;s des trublions qui trouvent amusant de faire des blagues de gout douteux dans le seul but de r&#233;colter des points de r&#233;putation alors que cette fonction d'oit &#234;tre utilis&#233;e avec discernement et certainement pas pour faire le malin aux AES.

C'est pourquoi j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de pr&#233;senter ma candidature &#224; la mod&#233;ration du forum Windows sur Mac.

Je sais que certains des individus &#233;voqu&#233;s plus haut (je pr&#233;f&#232;re taire leur pseudos car se serait leur faire trop d'honneur) on entrepris une d&#233;marche similaire.
Sache qu'il s'agit une fois de plus d'une de leur balgues de potache et qu'il ne doit etre tenu aucun compte de leur soit disant d&#233;voument &#224; notre forum bien aim&#233;.
Tu aura compri qu'&#224; l'inverse ma d&#233;marche est tout &#224; fait s&#233;rieuse et qu'il est grand temps que cessent les activit&#233;s n&#233;fastes de ces agitateurs qui n'auront qu'a se mordre les doigts de ma nommination en tant que mod&#233;rateur. J'aime autant te dire que la faux du bannissement &#224; l'IP n'aura de cesse de tournoyer au dessus de leur t&#234;tes.

Au plaisir de pouvoir te rendre ces menus services.

jpmiss

PS: je souhaiterai &#233;galement obtenir la possibilit&#233; d'&#233;diter tout post de reineman quelque soit le forum et ce pour tous ses pseudos.

En encore bon anniversaire."


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

Ainsi, vous &#234;tes au courant. au jus. dans le mouv'.

Ces lettres de candidatures, sur lesquelles chacun de nous s'est d&#233;voil&#233;, nous nous les offrons. 

A la post&#233;rit&#233; et pour une nouvelle &#233;quipe.


----------



## krystof (17 Octobre 2006)

Ce type est tordu. Maintenant, j'en suis certain...


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

C'est beau la transparence..et pas que dans les sous vêtements féminin ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Et le courrier de DocEvil ? C'est de la merde en bâton peut-être ?  :love:


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

Ici c'est pour les modos, pas les demandes d'admins.


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et le courrier de DocEvil ? C'est de la merde en bâton peut-être ?  :love:



Non, absolument pas. Mais il était beaucoup trop long pour être recopié à la main par un Corse.  Faut pas pousser quand même !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et le courrier de DocEvil ? C'est de la merde en bâton peut-être ?  :love:



Un oubli dont je suis désolé...  
Libre à toi de faire le rectificatif qui s'impose...


----------



## krystof (17 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et le courrier de DocEvil ? C'est de la merde en bâton peut-être ?  :love:



Le courrier de DocEvil (d'après la rumeur) ne serait que des photos que la charte interdit formellement de publier.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> ... il était beaucoup trop long pour être recopié à la main par un Corse.



Tu la vois la main? ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Monsieur,

C'est avec stupeur que j'ai d&#233;couvert ce matin l'annonce par laquelle vous faites appel &#224; candidatures pour remplir les fonctions de mod&#233;rateur dans diverses parties des forums dont vous avez la charge.

Membre &#233;m&#233;rite de ces forums depuis quatre ans, il me semble que la moindre des politesses de votre part aurait &#233;t&#233; de m'avertir _personnellement_ de cette recherche. En effet, bien que je ne sois comp&#233;tent dans aucun des domaines o&#249; elle s'&#233;tend, j'avais esp&#233;r&#233; que vous auriez enfin l'intelligence et la d&#233;licatesse de reconna&#238;tre mes talents en m'octroyant un statut digne de ma personne et de mes interventions. Dois-je vous rappeler que la seule fois o&#249; l'existence de vos forums fut mentionn&#233;e sur d'autres sites que MacGeneration, vous la devez au retentissement de l'un de mes sujets ? Je ne puis croire que votre ingratitude soit telle que vous ayez oubli&#233; cela. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re voir dans votre manque de tact l'expression d'une jalousie sournoise qui vous emp&#234;che de me distinguer de peur de perdre, aupr&#232;s de moi, un peu de l'&#233;clat que vous conf&#232;re la fonction que vous occupez. Ce en quoi je ne peux pas vous donner tort.

Aussi, je vous demande de bien vouloir reconsid&#233;rer une position qui ne vous fait pas honneur et de r&#233;parer votre erreur en me nommant *administrateur*. Vous feriez par l&#224;-m&#234;me preuve d'une humilit&#233; &#224; laquelle je ne serais pas insensible et qui pourrait &#8212; qui sait ? &#8212; vous valoir mon pardon.

Je vous laisse r&#233;fl&#233;chir, non &#224; cette &#233;ventualit&#233; puisque c'est la seule qu'imposent le devoir et la raison, mais aux cons&#233;quences de votre acte et aux moyens d'en r&#233;parer l'outrage.

DocEvil.


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est beau la transparence..et pas que dans les sous vêtements féminin ...



Si, comme je le comprends, vous parlez ici de la transparence des sous-vêtements des candidats sus-nommés, vous ne me tiendrez pas rigueur, cher modérateur, du fait que je ne réclame aucune d'image à l'appui de votre affirmation...


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Si, comme je le comprends, vous parlez ici de la transparence des sous-vêtements des candidats sus-nommés, vous ne me tiendrez pas rigueur, cher modérateur, du fait que je ne réclame aucune d'image à l'appui de votre affirmation...



La charte a déjà tout prévu


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Octobre 2006)

Bien.
Je vois que ça avance...

Mais que ça reste clair hein :
Ces placards ne sont là que pour prouver notre bonne foi, et dans un souci d'information pur et simple.
L'avis du bas-peuple n'ayant bien entendu aucun intérêt à nos yeux.


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La charte a déjà tout prévu



Sauf les mps de goût ou d'odeur douteux.

Et au vu des pustules de l'un et des doigts de l'autre, il y a fort à penser que la transparence de leurs sous-vêtements a été altérée depuis longtemps maintenant...

Psss : Fait passer les originaux !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> L'avis du bas-peuple n'ayant bien entendu aucun intérêt à nos yeux.



*AUCUN!!!*


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bien.
> Je vois que ça avance...
> 
> Mais que ça reste clair hein :
> ...



Le peuple vaincra  A bas la dictature ! Viva MacGé libre !! ( avec 2 glaçons siouplé)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Le peuple vaincra  A bas la dictature ! Viva MacGé libre !! ( avec 2 glaçons siouplé)


Non, non, il y a une incompr&#233;hension. Il ne s'agit pas d'une r&#233;volution. D'autres s'y sont essay&#233;, et l'on regrett&#233;. 

D'ailleurs, nous ne croyons pas en la r&#233;volution, mais en Benjamin. Lui seul saura faire confiance &#224; que la post&#233;rit&#233; appellera certainement : *le manifeste des 5*.


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

Résumons:

-Il y a des duos ( deux)
-Un solo (un)  

Ensuite ils postulent ( pustules) à la postérité à 5 ...

Une chienne y perdrait ses chiots , ou un chat, j'sais plus ...:rateau: ...


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2006)

Tu as raison, c'est trop compliqu&#233;.
Deux couples qui s'agitent et un dernier qui regarde...

C'est pas interdit par la charte &#231;a ?


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

C'est une des questions de l'examen, pour devenir modo ...


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est une des questions de l'examen, pour devenir modo ...



'tain, il me reste du boulot avant la certification MacGé niveau 1.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2006)

le Jour Ou Tout le Bar A Postul&#233; (JOTBAP) se rapproche et je crains le pire.

fiston, souviens toi des jours heureux.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Résumons:
> 
> -Il y a des duos ( deux)
> -Un solo (un)
> ...


Une A.G. en terrain neutre a permis aux parties adverses de trouver un accord.
L'union fait la force, on a révisé nos classiques. 

Par contre je dis ça, c'est juste pour éclaircir les quelques esprits embués qui avaient du mal à entraver. 

Pour le reste, que ce soit clair : votre avis, on s'en fout.


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

C'est clair


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> L'union fait la force,


Et l'oignon, la soupe 
:


> Pour le reste, que ce soit clair : votre avis, on s'en fout.



Non, c'est vrai?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Mis&#232;re... (bis) :mouais:

Bon. &#199;a fait double emploi avec l'autre, hein ? J'aime pas avoir &#224; vous chercher, je veux pas d'ennui avec la mar&#233;chauss&#233;e moi.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Transparent n'est pas forcément discret.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Transparent n'est pas forcément discret.



Ah ça...


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Résumons:
> 
> -Il y a des duos ( deux)
> -Un solo (un)
> ...


je m'insére !! entre la Corse et Nice... ce qui fait donc un trio....
_(j'ai acheté un caleçon blindé au cas z'où; j'aime pas les surprises !...  )_
mon postulat est passé inaperçu, pas le temps de faire de belles phrases et promettre maux et merveilles !...  
mais je suis là... _et laisse les autres bosser...._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> je m'insére !! entre la Corse et Nice...



T'as vu la forme de la Corse?...   Met toi de face, alors...


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as vu la forme de la Corse?...   Met toi de face, alors...


Avec jp dans mon dos !!... :afraid:
j'ai qu'une face... :mouais:


 :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Octobre 2006)

Ou mets toi de cot&#233; alors :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah ça...



Et discret n'est pas forcément transparent non plus.


----------



## Patamach (17 Octobre 2006)

Cest à cela quon reconnaît ces pousse-à-la-fiente qui veulent absolument devenir chef : ils ne font pas la différence entre un loup au fenouil et une clé de 12 et ca moi j'vous le dis c'est hyper dangereux. Toutes le études le montrent.

Benjamin, je t'aurai prévenu.


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et le courrier de DocEvil ? C'est de la merde en bâton peut-être ?  :love:


 
Ben probablement non ???


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> ils ne font pas la différence entre un loup au fenouil et une clé de 12



Alors qu'il suffirait qu'ils donnent un bon coup de dent pour que la différence leur saute au visage.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2006)

L'heure est grave et pourtant vous rigolez! 

Bient&#244;t "Windows sur Mac" ne sera plus qu'un champs de ruines fumantes dont on ne pourra extraire que quelques carcasses de switcheurs calcin&#233;es!

Puis viendra l'heure du Bar de Modos!


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> L'heure est grave et pourtant vous rigolez!


oui

précision
_L'heure est grave_
Non!
L'heure EST.
Et ce quelque soit son état ( mental , éthylique ou moral)


----------



## Patamach (17 Octobre 2006)

Moi pas comprendre.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Moi pas comprendre.



C'est normal, faut être équipé. 



jpmiss a dit:


> L'heure est grave et pourtant vous rigolez!
> 
> Bientôt "Windows sur Mac" ne sera plus qu'un champs de ruines fumantes dont on ne pourra extraire que quelques carcasses de switcheurs calcinées!
> 
> Puis viendra l'heure du Bar de Modos!



Oui, ce moment viendra. Et plus tôt que vous ne le croyez. 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4013245 a dit:
			
		

> Misère... (bis) :mouais:
> 
> Bon. Ça fait double emploi avec l'autre, hein ? J'aime pas avoir à vous chercher, je veux pas d'ennui avec la maréchaussée moi.



Bien sûr que non! 
Je t'ai connu plus vif. C'est décevant et ça montre à quel point il faut que tout cela change.


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> L'heure est grave et pourtant vous rigolez!
> 
> Bientôt "Windows sur Mac" ne sera plus qu'un champs de ruines fumantes dont on ne pourra extraire que quelques carcasses de switcheurs calcinées!



Tu crois pas si bien dire ....

Exclusif !!!!

Ed et Bobby, prépare l'examen pour devenir modo. des forums techniques


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu crois pas si bien dire ....
> 
> Exclusif !!!!
> 
> Ed et Bobby, prépare l'examen pour devenir modo. des forums techniques


&#231;a n'a pas l'air comme &#231;a, mais c'est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s technique. Surtout sur la fin.


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu crois pas si bien dire ....
> 
> Exclusif !!!!
> 
> Ed et Bobby, prépare l'examen pour devenir modo. des forums techniques



Cette épisode était grandiose  

Et on les reconnait bien


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Cette épisode était grandiose
> 
> Et on les reconnait bien


C'est bien &#233;videmment un fake grossier r&#233;alis&#233; par l'&#233;quipe on place. En dessous du postiche, on reconna&#238;t parfaitement P77 et Amok. 
Mais je dois dire que j'ai failli ne pas reconna&#238;tre Nephou. Il fait vachement bien les vieilles.


----------



## Amok (17 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est bien &#233;videmment un fake grossier r&#233;alis&#233; par l'&#233;quipe on place. En dessous du postiche, on reconna&#238;t parfaitement P77 et Amok.
> Mais je dois dire que j'ai failli ne pas reconna&#238;tre Nephou. Il fait vachement bien les vieilles.



Ed, force est de constater que tu viens de d&#233;passer ton avenir qui est donc, par le fait, maintenant derri&#232;re toi...

Une petite charade :




​


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ed, force est de constater que tu viens de dépasser ton avenir qui est donc, par le fait, maintenant derrière toi...
> 
> Une petite charade :
> 
> ...


je donne ma langue au "chat".... 


 :casse:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ed, force est de constater que tu viens de dépasser ton avenir qui est donc, par le fait, maintenant derrière toi...



Tu l'aimes plus, Ed?...


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Octobre 2006)

Ah la politique modération, le sujet tabou... :rateau:

Heureusement qu'on ne doit pas voter


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Octobre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Heureusement qu'on ne doit pas voter




Si si, vous pouvez...

...

Mais on s'en fout!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ed, force est de constater que tu viens de d&#233;passer ton avenir qui est donc, par le fait, maintenant derri&#232;re toi...
> 
> Une petite charade :
> 
> ...


T'es pas juste l&#224;. Je disais justement que tu es tr&#232;s dou&#233; pour les imitations. 

C'est plut&#244;t sympa, non?


----------



## loustic (17 Octobre 2006)

Ah !

La transe pas rance est bien plus agr&#233;able que du beurre bio qui pue...

snif ! snif ! tchoumpp !

Hier en farfouillant dans la cave au milieu d'un tas de vieilleries, j'ai mis le pied dans... ou plut&#244;t la main sur une chanson qui, aujourd'hui encore, apporte un peu de gaiet&#233; rafra&#238;chissante et tonique aux malheureux posteurs courb&#233;s sous le poids &#233;norme des id&#233;es extr&#234;mement denses et f&#233;condes qu'ils veulent partager avec la plupart des nunuches mal nourris et mal l&#233;ch&#233;s qui fr&#233;quentent le Bar MacG.

      


Chanson des Modos

Refrain

Voici les gras et gros
Experts de la micro
Ne leur tournez pas l'dos
Ce sont nos bons Modos

Premier couplet

Modo r&#233; mi fa sol
Nous passe la camisole
A nous pauvr' asticots
D&#232;s qu'on se goure de mots

Deuxi&#232;me couplet

Modo la si do r&#233;
Humblement ador&#233;
On n'ose pas en d&#233;coudre
Nous acceptons ses foudres

Troisi&#232;me couplet

Modo mi fa sol la
Agite ses pieds plats
Et nous corrige avec
Comme pauvre haricot sec

Quatri&#232;me couplet

Modo si do r&#233; mi
Ne fait rien &#224; demi
Ne paye jamais &#224; boire
Il nous prend pour des poires

Cinqui&#232;me couplet

Modo fa sol la si
Ne bosse pas pour LaCie
Conna&#238;t pas la fatigue
C'est bien un dr&#244;le de zigue

Sixi&#232;me couplet

Modo do r&#233; mi fa
Allong&#233; sur l'sofa
Attend que les carottes
Tombent tout' cuites dans ses bottes

Septi&#232;me couplet

...


----------



## Amok (17 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu l'aimes plus, Ed?...



Je ne l'ai jamais aimé. C'était juste sexuel.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne l'ai jamais aimé. C'était juste sexuel.


Voil&#224;! de la r&#233;partie, de la vanne, de la chambre!

Amok is back!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Comment &#231;a ? Amok est sur le retour ? Tu cherches les probl&#232;mes toi... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4014040 a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça ? Amok est sur le retour ? Tu cherches les problèmes toi... :mouais:



Je dirais qu'il crie au loup en se promenant avec une touffe de poils de sanglier sur la tête un jour d'ouverture de chasse... Cela dit je peux me tromper


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Puis viendra l'heure du Bar de Modos!



la table du fond est a moi


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ah la politique modération, le sujet tabou... :rateau:
> 
> Heureusement qu'on ne doit pas voter



bonsoir ex collègue


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Octobre 2006)

Attention l&#224;...

BackCat a ferm&#233; un fil non loin d'ici en concluant par : "soyez sympas, floodez tous au m&#234;me endroit."

Ca veut pas dire "allez foutre le merdier dans le fil de vos ador&#233;s futurs mod&#233;rateurs" que je sache. 

Allez dire vos conneries dans "p&#233;riph&#233;riques" tant que vous le pouvez encore. 

edit :
Bordel!


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2006)

La ferme ... B*rdel .. !!

La ligue anti-futurs modos ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Attention là...
> 
> *BackCat a fermé un fil non loin d'ici en concluant par : "soyez sympas, floodez tous au même endroit."*
> 
> ...



Et de rajouter : " C'est plus facile, j'ai trop de boulot en ce moment, moins de temps pour vous retrouver tout ça... Soyez sympa "

C'est tout à fait ça. On est tellement sympa qu'on se propose de lui filer un coup main, en prenant sa place. 
Qu'est ce qu'on ferait pas pour aider notre prochain. Si ça c'est pas la preuve de notre engagement!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2006)

Le silence de benjamin dans cette affaire n'a que trop dur&#233;! 

La r&#233;volte gronde dans les d&#233;dales de l'underground macg&#233;en!


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2006)

Impressionnant


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le silence de benjamin dans cette affaire n'a que trop dur&#233;!
> 
> La r&#233;volte gronde dans les d&#233;dales de l'underground macg&#233;en!





_Je crois avoir une explication._ 

Lorsque, samedi soir, nous avons annonc&#233; nos candidatures au grand public, l'&#233;quipe actuelle de mod&#233;ration s'est sentie menac&#233;e. A raison, tant nos comp&#233;tences ne sont plus &#224; prouver. 
Ils ont donc profit&#233; de la situation (Benjamin &#233;tait alors en train de cuver son vin, suite &#224; la c&#233;l&#233;bration de son anniversaire) et l'on s&#233;questr&#233;. 
Qu'est ce qui me fait dire &#231;a : 
- Depuis samedi, on ne fait qu'entre-apercevoir Benjamin. Sous la torture, Amok et Backcat ont pu r&#233;cup&#233;rer les codes et se font passer pour lui. D'ailleurs, "Benjamin" est intervenu hier dans le bar. Inhabituel, n'est-ce-pas?
- C'est la seule explication possible.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est la seule explication possible.


Il y en a une autre : benjamin n'existe pas.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il y en a une autre : benjamin n'existe pas.


Benjamin est iMax?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Benjamin est iMax?


Je ne peux rien dire, j'ai juré le secret.


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2006)

Impressionnant ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> D'ailleurs, "Benjamin" est intervenu hier dans le bar. Inhabituel, n'est-ce-pas?
> - C'est la seule explication possible.



Il a bien le droit de boire un petit coup comme les autres, tout de même !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il a bien le droit de boire un petit coup comme les autres, tout de même !


Non les Nexus 6 sont interdits dans les débits de boisson!


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Non les Nexus 6 sont interdits dans les débits de boisson!



dommage ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est bien &#233;videmment un fake grossier r&#233;alis&#233; par l'&#233;quipe on place. En dessous du postiche, on reconna&#238;t parfaitement P77 et Amok.
> Mais je dois dire que j'ai failli ne pas reconna&#238;tre Nephou. Il fait vachement bien les vieilles.





Amok a dit:


> Ed, force est de constater que tu viens de d&#233;passer ton avenir qui est donc, par le fait, maintenant derri&#232;re toi...
> 
> Une petite charade :
> 
> ...



en termes simples, "il l'a dans le dos" ! 

Sinon, vu la gravit&#233; de son crime, je propose un petit raffinement pour le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, au lieu de les monter directement dans les oreilles, on les passe d'abord vers l'arri&#232;re entre les jambes, puis elles remontent dans les oreilles par dessus les &#233;paules. On pourrait aussi d&#233;layer un m&#233;lange de poil &#224; gratter et de farine de moutarde dans la peinture blanche, non ? 

EDIT : Nephou aura sans doute aussi un avis sur la question


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

Toi tu n'es pas modo pour rien ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Toi tu n'es pas modo pour rien ...


Il n'&#233;tait pas m&#233;chant comme &#231;a avant...  

Mes collaborateurs et moi m&#234;me saurons bien &#233;videmment &#233;viter ce genre d'exc&#232;s.
"S&#233;v&#232;re mais juste", telle sera la devise.

En gros au premier qui d&#233;conne, c'est ban de 6 mois pour tout le monde, mais pas de supplice inutile.

Il faut quand m&#234;me savoir garder raison.


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

Dommage c'est tellement beau à regarder le supplice de l'iPod ... Surtout avec un iPod 1G à écran cassé ..sublime...:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Octobre 2006)

Celui du powerbook, au plomb fondu est sympa aussi, je dois avoir une vid&#233;o au fond de mon disque dur


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2006)

Bon, pendant que certains causent, moi, j'agis. Le temps qu'une certaine batterie se vide, et on devrait &#234;tre d&#233;finitivement d&#233;barrass&#233;s du pustulodrome ambulant par d&#233;sint&#233;gration de son Mac.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2006)

*VENDU!!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il n'était pas méchant comme ça avant...





ha bon ??????    

le 77ard est méchant ?  

je dois avoir loupé un episode moi


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Octobre 2006)

Si t'en avais loupé qu'un !!!!!!!!!


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

En fait P77 est une machine révolutionnaire à modération automatique, générée par vBull.


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> En fait P77 est une machine révolutionnaire à modération automatique, générée par vBull.



_un bot quoi... 

comme macinside... :rateau:
_


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Il génère du code à chaque modération. Il devient de plus en plus résistant.
Il se nourrit de nioubs, de ban, de fusions de sujets, de déplacement dans des forums parallèles.
La menace est grave ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4017087 a dit:
			
		

> _un bot quoi...
> 
> comme macinside... :rateau:
> _



Ah nan ! Je ne suis pas comme Mackie, mon moteur de gestion comportementale face aux boissons alcoolis&#233;es, mon g&#233;n&#233;rateur syntaxique et ma biblioth&#232;que orthographique sont beaucoup moins bugg&#233;s que les siens ! Lui, c'est une version beta test


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Cette réponse confirme bien ton côté Raptor ..


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2006)

Attends que Benjamin m'upgrade en mod&#233;ratyranosaurus rex, l&#224;, les nioubes vont la sentir passer !  :king: :modo:


----------



## Lila (20 Octobre 2006)

...non rien ....
...je viens juste briser cette superbe suite de post verts.....
...c'était trop beau....
..maintenant si j'étais vert aussi yaurait pas de brisure ...brisage :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Le vert c'est la couleur de l'espoir


----------



## Lila (20 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Le vert c'est la couleur de l'espoir



..oui mais là si tu veux ...ça se voit pas !!!!!


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ..oui mais là si tu veux ...ça se voit pas !!!!!



On est plus subtile que ça ..

regarde bien ...

Approche ton nez, mais pas tes yeux de ton écran ...

Tu vois là ..?

Non ..?

Recommence ...


----------



## Lila (20 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> On est plus subtile que ça ..
> 
> regarde bien ...
> 
> ...




 :mouais: ...j'ai l'air con !
....c'est normal ?

...bon je vais tenter d'apitoyer Benjamin plutôt


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...bon je vais tenter d'apitoyer Benjamin plutôt




Prends l'air oeil humide et la main parkisonienne avec le smiley rosissant pour voir ?


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2006)

Le lecteur &#233;tourdi qui tente de d&#233;chiffrer
les nombeux messages qui transparaissent
dans ce fil, se demande si, finalement, leurs
auteurs ne dissimuleraient sous une prose
fantaisiste et obscure, le d&#233;sir de devenir
des *quasi modos*.

Eh bien allez-y, ne vous g&#233;nez pas,
l'ersatz existe encore.
Les posteurs imp&#233;nitents
vous attendent au tournant.

    

Au tournant, c'est logique pour des quasi motos.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Octobre 2006)

Mais quelle plaie ouverte ce mec!!! Jusqu'ici il vient nous les meuler avec ses rimes moisies...
Allez!!! Retourne au chateau...
Mais c'est qu'il est pire qu'une bête celui-là... :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais quelle plaie ouverte ce mec!!! Jusqu'ici il vient nous les meuler avec ses rimes moisies...



C'est vrai qu'il est relou ce mec...
C'est qui d'abord?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Octobre 2006)

Loustic... Note le avec les autres dans le petit carnet noir que je t'ai offert...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

C'est qui les autres ... ? :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Loustic... Note le avec les autres dans le petit carnet noir que je t'ai offert...:mouais:


Ah mais il y &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224;!

C'est juste que j'avais bouff&#233; son pseudo, j'avais mis "l'emmerdeur avec sa po&#233;sie &#224; la con", mais je voyais tout &#224; fait de qui il s'agissait...
T'fa&#231;on c'est mon carnet, hein, tant que je me comprends...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4018021 a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui les autres ... ? :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

C'est beau la poésie bande de blaireaux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est beau la po&#233;sie bande de blaireaux



Et on entend dans les pr&#233;s
Se masturber les chimpanz&#233;s
Et l'on entend dans les champs
S'endauffer les &#233;l&#233;phants

...

Heuuuuu, Mouette, &#231;a rime bien avec quiquette?...


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2006)

blaireaux, mouettes... une vrai m&#233;nagerie, ici !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>



Bon ben si tu te ramènes avec la pustule, je saurais comment vous recevoir  

Krrr KRRR.  

Même de loin ...


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et on entend dans les prés
> Se masturber les chimpanzés
> Et l'on entend dans les champs
> S'endauffer les éléphants
> ...



Bravo ! massacrer un art aussi profond,  avec des éléphants tripotant un chimpanzé dans les champs ..je suis scandalisé..  

Mouette sa rime avec brouette :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Bravo ! massacrer un art aussi profond,  avec des éléphants tripotant un chimpanzé dans les champs ..je suis scandalisé..
> 
> Mouette sa rime avec brouette :love:



Et avec pleins d'autres trucs enfin j'dis ça ....


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Et avec pleins d'autres trucs enfin j'dis ça ....



 Forcément 

Mais je préfère la brouette autr*i*chienne ...:love:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et on entend dans les prés
> Se masturber les chimpanzés
> Et l'on entend dans les champs
> S'endauffer les éléphants
> ...



Qui?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Qui?



Arf.  :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ha bon ??????
> 
> le 77ard est méchant ?
> 
> je dois avoir loupé un episode moi



on est tout gentil dans le 77


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> C'est qui les autres ... ? :mouais:



ben... euh... toi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

Oui...

Et loustic, dark-tintin, Lila, le Magi_61, Patamach...

Je crois que j'en oublie une petite quinzaine...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ben... euh... toi.



Je ne sais pas me d&#233;multiplier, je ne te crois pas 

Et puis surtout j'ai pas peur !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oui...
> 
> Et loustic, dark-tintin, Lila, le Magi_61, Patamach...
> 
> Je crois que j'en oublie une petite quinzaine...


Tout les autres sauf les 5 mousquetaires, en fait.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tout les autres sauf les 5 mousquetaires, en fait.




A part moi c'est qui les 4 autres?



:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> A part moi c'est qui les 4 autres?
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:


C'est pas li&#233; &#224; une signature??? 


Sant&#233;


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est pas li&#233; &#224; une signature???
> 
> 
> Sant&#233;



Je ne connais aucune " signature " m&#212;ssieur! 
Je  ne mange pas de ce pain l&#224;!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4018021 a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui les autres ... ? :mouais:





Moi je suis dans le carnet rose, pas le noir


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Moi je suis dans le carnet rose, pas le noir


Certes, on a pas besoin de noter ton nom pour se souvenir de toi...


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Moi je suis dans le carnet rose, pas le noir



Le rose, c'est celui pour les gâteries, non :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Le rose, c'est celui pour les gâteries, non :mouais:



Et ... le noir alors ? :rateau: 
C'est pour quoi ?


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Et ... le noir alors ? :rateau:
> C'est pour quoi ?



Les photos


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Certes, on a pas besoin de noter ton nom pour se souvenir de toi...




Je dois considérer ça comme une insulte ou comme un compliment ? Là j'ai comme un doute... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Les photos



J'y avais même pas pensé !!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Ben sur le carnet rose y'a aussi des photos de temps en temps


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben sur le carnet rose y'a aussi des photos de temps en temps



ça c'est le carnet du lait


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

J'ai bien peur de ne pas te comprendre


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'ai bien peur de ne pas te comprendre



Un jour, petit Jedi, un jour ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Petit *Sith*, petit *Sith* !!! 

[Mode Lourd]Et toi grosse Shit ![/mode Lourd]


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2006)

le carnet du lait, c'est comme &#231;a qu'on demande les magazines pornos dans les kiosk suisses


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Quelle idée, le carnet du lait ...  

Sont forts ces suisses.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Ah ben d&#233;sol&#233; je  suis pas Suisse moi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Ah... ce fil aussi aurait v&#233;cu ? :mouais: Z'ont rien d'autre &#224; dire les clowns ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4019484 a dit:
			
		

> Ah... ce fil aussi aurait vécu ? :mouais: Z'ont rien d'autre à dire les clowns ?


Je crois qu'il ont fini de parler de carnet rose, ça y est. 

On va pouvoir reprendre la campagne.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Déjà t'as même pas une des 500 signatures des membres de macgé nécéssaires à la campagne...


----------



## Nephou (22 Octobre 2006)

ferm&#233; &#224; minuit&#8230; l&#8217;heurt du crime


----------

